# Ruidos canal izquierdo ampli Pioneer A-109



## AtomiC_AnT (Oct 9, 2006)

Hola

Tengo un problema con el canal izquierdo de mi amplificador Pioneer A-109. Cuando lo conecto empieza a hacer ruidos, como petardeos o carraspeos, aunque a pesar de ello suena perfectamente. El canal derecho esta perfecto. Al conctarlo hace esos "ruidos" que van de menos a mas, o de repente, durante los primeros 5 min. o asi. Luego los hace de vez en cuando. No se si sera alguna interferencia, algun componente a punto de estropearse o que.

A ver si hay alguien que me ayude.

Un saludo y gracias!


----------



## mauro tech (Oct 11, 2006)

AtomiC_AnT dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> Tengo un problema con el canal izquierdo de mi amplificador Pioneer A-109. Cuando lo conecto empieza a hacer ruidos, como petardeos o carraspeos, aunque a pesar de ello suena perfectamente. El canal derecho esta perfecto. Al conctarlo hace esos "ruidos" que van de menos a mas, o de repente, durante los primeros 5 min. o asi. Luego los hace de vez en cuando. No se si sera alguna interferencia, algun componente a punto de estropearse o que.
> 
> ...



lo mas seguro es que tiene una tierra floja y es muy posible que sea de la entrada de señal, lo mejor que puedes hacer es cojer la tarjeta y resoldarla y seguro se acabara el problema


----------



## AtomiC_AnT (Oct 11, 2006)

OK, gracias, lo probare. Un saludo


----------

